# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Đến Huế ăn Cồn cào Hến xào xúc bánh Tráng

## lehniemtin

Người Huế vốn tinh tế và nhẹ nhàng thanh tao giữa dòng đời ngược xuôi mưa nắng. Cuộc sống bình lặng yên ả êm đềm như nước một dòng sông Hương trườn qua thành phố nhỏ. Tôi nhớ có một lần cùng với đám bạn lớp lá ngày nào lang thang ngược dốc Nam Giao, qua con đường Phan Bội Châu chạy sát ngang chân chùa Từ Đàm. Trong một chiều tháng 3 trời lất phất mưa phùn. Và...



...Và chưa bao giờ có một món ăn nào, làm cho tôi chợt ngơ ngẩn người vì một nỗi nhớ nhung lạ lùng, đến khắc khoải, như trong một chiều khi đi qua con đường lên hướng Nam Giao ấy. Những âm thanh roàn roạt như muốn xé tan cả một chiều tan ra thành trăm ngàn mảnh.Cũng chỉ bởi vì những âm thanh của người mê xúc hến trên bàn với tấm bánh tráng trong tay.
Mùi hành mùi mỡ cõng những hương vị ngon của Hến bay vào không gian bình yên của chiều Huế dễ thương. Con đường có hến ấy luôn tấp nập những tâm hồn mê Hến, mê làm bể bánh tráng nướng giòn tan trên môi miệng mình. Chiều cuối tháng 3 trời hãy còn lạnh lắm lắm. Nhưng món hến xúc bánh tráng đã làm loãng tan đi cái không khí sắc se kia đi ít nhiều trong lòng người mê xúc Hến.



Có gì bằng vừa ăn vừa tám những chuyện không đâu vào đâu. Trên trời dưới đất, chuyện động đất chưa tìm hết người ở xứ hoa Anh Đào nào đó, cứ như được bưng lên và dọn ra trên chiếc bàn nhỏ nhỏ cùng hến cùng bánh tráng ấy. Bao nhiêu rau sống có cả khế chua chua, có cả ngò thơm, có cả vả chát môi được dàn trải khắp trên một cái bàn nhỏ hẹp. Một khu vườn ẩm thực rất dân dã,rất bình dân giá và cũng rất chi là Huế được bày biện lên bàn.
Của ít lòng nhiều, tâm hồn ăn uống thì bao la hơn cả non nước Ngự Bình chiều nay. Luôn đong đầy làm xốn xang xao xuyến của một chiều rất Huế. Chỉ mấy đứa thôi ngồi tụm lại quay quần bên chiếc bàn nhỏ nhỏ và rồi cũng làm sạch tuốt luốt mấy cái dĩa to to đầy hến xào ngon lành kia.



Chao ôi ! Hến thì ngọt nước lại còn mềm cả thịt. Dù bé xíu thôi nhưng cũng làm cồn cào trong tôi một món ăn dân dã này. Hổng biết trong miền Tây bằng phẳng kia có nhiều hến như ở Huế này không ta? Hà Nội xa xôi kia có ngửi được mùi Hến đang lan tỏa trong chiều nay không nhỉ? Sài Gòn ơi! Vội vã làm chi cho đời thêm tất bật.
Làm ơn dừng lại chút xíu đi. Một chút xíu thôi cũng trở thành một nỗi nhớ cho cả một đời người. Vì món hến xào xúc bánh tráng này đó nhé. Có ai nghe được những tiếng vỡ vụn giòn tan của bánh tráng lúc này không? Chao ôi! Ngon ơi là ngon. Đã ngon lại còn nghe những chuyện xa gần đâu đó lúc này. Thì ai ơi! Y như mình đang lạc vào những câu chuyện cổ tích từ thời lớp lá.



Hạnh phúc nào đã được lên ngôi khi ngồi cặm cụi với miếng bánh tráng mè nướng chín giòn ngon nhức mắt, sự kiên nhẫn xúc xúc hến. Tâm hồn ăn uống đã được thỏa mãn niềm khao khát trong chiều. Một câu chuyện không có điểm dừng mà cũng không bao giờ kết thúc. Không bao giờ và mãi mãi cũng không bao giờ ngưng nghỉ trong tôi. Luôn cồn cào, luôn xao xuyến thổn thức những âm thanh bánh tráng vỡ. Luôn ngọt mềm như làn môi và vòng tay ấm áp.
Trời chiều quên cả lạnh, cứ ngẩn ngẩn, ngơ ngơ lắng nghe từng âm thanh giòn tan đang vỡ vụn của bánh tráng. Cứ hít hà xuýt xoa mãi vì vị cay cay chát chát từ rau từ vả Huế. Vị chua chua của khế làm cong cả lưỡi những người mê Hến như tôi. Chao ôi! Chút ngọt mềm của Hến cứ lay động mãi trong tôi một tình Hến khó thể nào quên.



Hến vẫn vậy. Muôn đời chát chua, vạn ngày vẫn luôn ấm áp vàngọt mềm mê mãi chập chùng lên xuống như mưa phùn trong chiều cuối tháng 3 lành lạnh ở Huế. Vừa ngon lại còn rẻ nữa thì làm sao dứt được nỗi thèm thuồng trong tâm hồn tôi?
Nhưng dễ thương và ưng ý nhất, vẫn là cách ăn Hến xào xúc bánh tráng bằng tay thay đũa muỗng và những câu chuyện thênh thang vô cùng tận xung quanh dĩa Hến ngon lành thơm lừng mùi vị rau cỏ quê tôi. Đã làm tôi quên mất đi cái lạnh quê nhà chiều nay.



*Để thưởng thức món ăn này tại Huế bạn có thể tham khảo* tour Huế thưởng thức đặc sản - tour hue thuong thuc dac san*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## dung89

Hến ăn với bánh đa sao

----------

